# Correlation between anti-doggie style and conservative women?



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

My wife is anti-doggie style and has developed into a semi-conserative person to 99% conservative since marriage. She was always anti-doggie style. I was wondering if there is a correlation between women who are conservative and those who don't want to do doggie style?

Are there women out there who hate doggie style but love sex and their bodies?


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, there's probably a correlation and I feel sorry for you


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I don't know...but it is an interesting theory. I'm not very old (31), but as I've gotten older, I've gotten more open-minded in my ideas and what I think in terms of politics, current events, and relationships. Lately, I have noticed that my interest in sex and in going outside my comfort zone sexually has increased. But...the majority of this also happened when I met and began a relationship with my boyfriend, so I'm not entirely sure if the sex and the ideas are related to each other, related to my boyfriend opening my mind, or if all 3 go together. 

I think I'll have to give this some thought. I might come back later with more to say.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

There are pros and cons to that position that may or may not affect a woman's desire to engage...

On the pro side: 
much better shot at g-spot orgasms
more feeling from that position so good if military style doesn't do much for a woman

On the con side:
Imagining the view from your backside can bring up insecurity issues
Less intimate when you are not face to face...more like raw sex vs. making love...this might be what you refer to as conservative
For women who experience some pain, this can make it worse


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

The last woman I was with was on the conservative side with sex and I did have to talk her up a little into that position.

She said, "When men see prostitutes that is what they do."

I am not sure where she got that idea.

I think some women think it's because we don't want to look at them and we are automatically fantasizing. There may be a small element of truth to that - it is easier to fantasize from that position, if thats right or wrong.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Star I've read some of your posts regarding sex and...are you my clone?? lol


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I have always been open to doggie style, and now I love it. I know he gets hot watching my a$$, and the position feels really good. You have to be comfortable with your body. If I was self-conscious about my body, I would not do this position.

I also like backward cowgirl (me on top, facing his feet), which really lets him get a good view of my a$$. It's tricky though if he comes that way, and I have the habit of keeping him in me until he slips out - so I am stuck in that position for a while, with my back to him.


----------



## JXM (Sep 15, 2010)

several men and woman have a difficult time with giving power to their partner. Meaning some woman on TOP (cowgirl) feel they are in control, where as doggy give the power to the partner (male) and the woman may feel uncomfortable with giving their power to their partner.
Not knowing you situation, I would suggest you talk with her ask he what turns her on. Yes you are married but if you don't ask you wont know for sure what really makes her feel sexy in bed with you. Often you can find out there you sweet little wife has fantasy just like you do and it took talking about sex while in bed to bring it out.

best of luck.


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

I think this says it all



> On the con side:
> Imagining the view from your backside can bring up insecurity issues
> Less intimate when you are not face to face...more like raw sex vs. making love...this might be what you refer to as conservative


Also, I think her negativity comes from seeing it on TV (the 1-2 porn movies she has seen or cable TV shows) plus she has heard friends make general jokes about that position.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Hurra said:


> My wife is anti-doggie style and has developed into a semi-conserative person to 99% conservative since marriage. She was always anti-doggie style. I was wondering if there is a correlation between women who are conservative and those who don't want to do doggie style?


Are you speaking politically conservative or religiously conservative?


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Star - thanks for that tip. The other day we were driving somewhere and he wanted to pull over and do it doggie style, with him standing outside the car (that would be coachman?), but we could not find privacy so we just stuck with doggie. When we got home, I told him the bed was just the right height to try that, but he has not made his way into that again.

I love that position because I know it gets him real hot, and I love getting him hot.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI

sharing

Conservative and doggie style

The doggie style really has more meaning in it regarding being vulnerable and feeling like being "used" as a object. Feeling out of control etc taht type of thing. Can be a reminder of what animals do.

The key is for her to find understanding in what it means to you as a man and why. To not always end with that position. 

Your thoughts? 
Judith


----------



## Quicksand (Sep 20, 2010)

Hurra said:


> Are there women out there who hate doggie style but love sex and their bodies?


None.


Also, see about getting her into Glenn Beck. He often converts conservatives into libertarians :smthumbup:


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

I would just like to do it because we have never done it. It also is a turn on too.

I don't desire to be dominating etc. That is not the point for me.


----------



## HopeinHouston (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think it has anything to do with conservative or not, if you are speaking morally/politically conservative. Just as example my wife and I are pretty conservative. I am a seminary student, we are intending to be missionaries. Our religious beliefs are pretty strong and pretty conservative. 

My wife is extremely sexual, we love sex, and she loves doggie style. It's not something we do every time, or even most of the time, but it is one of her favorite positions.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Hurra

sharing from personal experience 

Conservative in some women can effect how they see sex etc especially if they come from trauma. Especially 

She may have experience trauma as well as for her it has the view of being used etc -u need to ask her and talk to her but I wouldnt push it. 

Thoughts? 

Judith


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

what do you mean conservative? my husband and i are observant muslims and doggie style is one of our favorite positions (no anal though)...


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Conservative in AMerica usually has to do with protestant faith or Baptist faith. Or believe in the family and the marital being a committed man and woman married to one another. That is what I have know in American history for it to be. It has nothing to do with being muslim. I dont know if muslims consider themselves conservative or not but usually the term that replaces conservative for you all is moderate or the one below that. I can't remember what it is called. Even conservative catholics is what I know to be. too

That is what I know. I dont know others would have to say what they mean

Judith


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

ah, i see. i don't know about how being conservative in the political sex relates to sex, but i think there's a perception that people from conservative religious backgrounds are more uptight and less open in the bedroom than people who aren't religious. my husband and i both grew up in devout muslim families and communities and we've found that to be not true (at least in our case and many of my friends also).


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

Sharing

I am sure in some cases that is true on the uptightness in the some of the conservative families

But also in some like mine-there was abuse and the belief was taught or seen from how the parents were raised. As an example in my family the woman was taught to serve the man so she was taught that she couldn't have her pleasure. Plus abuse was also involved so that also affected the view of how the belief of the woman role in sex. If the woman was taught to serve and not have her feeling pleasure or wanting something in it--it depends on the family how the political part plays a part. The only part in some of the families like mine -if any is the moral aspect of sex and the healthy part of it. 

Like in some families-it was also how the parents taught sex to the children and what beliefs they nonverbally taught or said that affected the view of sex in future couple relationships. So it is not only just the conservative view. The conservative view affects more than just being uptight. In some families that might be but in the ones I know it is how it was taught at home how to look at your body and what belief the woman role was either with or without faith. How the faith was used to tell the woman her role in sex in the house. 

My friend who is a father-taught healthy sexuality in the home and he is conservative and yet the woman role is equal when it comes to sex in the home. which has helped the daughter be able to be equal to her husband in a way when it comes to sex. 

Judith


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

jmsclayton said:


> Hi
> 
> Sharing
> 
> ...


Now I am able to read your posts. You always have "sharing" at the beginning and "your thoughts" at the end. I thought you quoted from somewhere else. I thought it was a dialogue you had with somebody else. 
Anyway, we need to understand each other.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband loves doggy style, he can come very quickly. Maybe my beautiful body arouses him. And he gets to go deeper. I like doggy style when I want him to come quickly. But sometimes his is too deep inside me and I want to pee!


----------



## taylor78 (Sep 4, 2010)

For women who truly loves you and wants respect from you often refuses to have sex in a "doggy style". A lot of women likes to see their husband's/partner's face during sex. It's just a way of expressing their feelings.


----------



## Michael610 (Sep 20, 2010)

My wife says she isn't into doggy-style because it's uncomfortable and she doesn't cum. I suggested she try bending her knees more or less, arching her back more or less, get off her hands and lean back toward me, touch her clitoris during it. As is her usual pattern, she tried nothing and guess what? It was still uncomfortable and she didn't cum! Finally, a couple years ago, after 15 years of marriage, she tried it slowly, let me reach around and touch her, then began touching herself, and she definitely came! In fact, it was so good, that she's only been willing to try it a couple times since then. I don't get it! If it feels so good, why not?! She won't say... can't say... and she won't try to figure out why.

(Man! This is my first post on here?! About this?! Oh well... clearly, my wife & I have issues in our marriage. I love her as much as ever, but she is extremely close-minded and very stubborn.)


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI

As far as my words are concerned regarding-"sharing" and thoughts" 

I write sharing -abbreviate alot-sharing actually from personal perspective is what it means nothing else. I just right sharing to be brief. Typing alot of words takes alot. 

Then the word " thoughts?" I usually write what do you think? But I abbreviate that to thoughts? thoughts? Is asking the question to the person. 

Sharing: is regarding where I am coming from. 

Judith


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife has conservative political views, but sexually is the farthest thing from conservative one can be. She will gladly give me doggy when I want it, but it's not one she enjoys. It has nothing to do with submission, etc (as she is a sub to begin with) but that it just doesn't feel as good for her because I don't hit her G spot (I am curved upward).


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

doggies style

For women it can mean a number of emotional and mental things from trauma to how they view their body and and how they feel about being in a position like that-whether it deals with control or that or some such thing etc.

it takes time to work through emotionally for a woman on it to come to a point to see the purpose of it etc. mentally, emotionaly, sexually. It has to have a meaning to a woman for whatever reason to want it. Women who give it to a man -knows why he likes it etc but how they feel -determines -etc-what they might want out of it. 

Judith


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

Hurra said:


> My wife is anti-doggie style and has developed into a semi-conserative person to 99% conservative since marriage. She was always anti-doggie style. I was wondering if there is a correlation between women who are conservative and those who don't want to do doggie style?
> 
> Are there women out there who hate doggie style but love sex and their bodies?


Anti-K9 position woman? I didn't know they still made those


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

this is very strange. despite the fact that my wife only likes sex a few times a month, she loves and prefers doggie and it is 100% of the time. so i lose but yet win, awesome


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Kevinmac said:


> I don’t get the humiliation side of it? It is the best position for me. Deepest stokes, most amount of control, and it is such a turn on looking at my wife’s beautiful butt.


Yeaa you get enjoyment but does your wife.

I don't understand the demonization of woman who would like to get some pleasure from sex too. Men have no cause to get angry because he cant maneuver his wife into a position that she does not enjoy. But they justify the illicit emotion, by shifting blame onto women. 

It could not possibly be that a woman actually has a ligit reason for not wanting to display herself to her loving spouse like he getting a live porn performance. Maybe she would like to get some pleasure out of sex too and these "positions" may not get her there. She can watch her husband have plenty of orgasms though ...... if she had eyes behind her head. Boring.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I think to catherine's point some women don't like doggie because they don't get the clitoral stimualation the way the might from say missionary or man on top. Some find it too deep/painful. 

I do think however, some women are "anti-doggie" perhaps because it seems impersonal, animalistic and/or something that would seem to be something a "bad-girl" would do. I think it is ok to feel this way but, it I agree, there may have religious/conservative (whatever you want to have it) roots.


----------



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

I had a girlfriend in College that didn't like to do it doggy, and she was very liberal..

She was the only girl iv been with that didn't like it that way..

My Wife is actually very conservative and she loves to do it doggy.. we do it that position at some point every time we have sex..

I is an amazing position and I could not be with a person that was anti-doggy.. That relationship would be pretty damn short..

My Wife is not a bad girl, she grew up Catholic and went to a private Catholic school.. it doesnt mean she is an animal and we are not going to hell..


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Tool said:


> I had a girlfriend in College that didn't like to do it doggy, and she was very liberal..
> 
> She was the only girl iv been with that didn't like it that way..
> 
> ...


Can't believe anyone would leave a loving relationship over a sex position. Unbelievable, is the woman just an object for you pleasure to be thrown away because you can't have one lousy position?. You value your wife so little, poor thing. She has had you children, maintained a household, and social contacts for you.

I assume she also loves you and you not only have gotten pleasure from her but emotional support. Yet, you would throw this away to look for a women who likes doggy style. So it is all about sex and even the minutia of certain sex positions can get a woman tossed aside as a useless object for your pleasure. WOW. 

Something is wrong here but, I can't put my finger on it. . I am being hyperbolic because I think you're blowing smoke, you would not leave nor would you be able to interview woman to make sure that they will have doggy style sex. I have news for you, women are not waiting around for you to grace them with an audition to present their butts for you to orgasm into. Women actually are more that the doggy sex they give, they have minds sperits and feelings. In your blind zeal for your pleasure you may have skipped over that factor. That is a fantasy so don't leave your marriage. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

I can attest to that fact that at some deep level doggie style can be emotionally disturbing for a woman. I first tried it in my 20s with my then long term boyfriend. I was shy and grew up in a very conservative home but agreed to try it. Well, within about 10 seconds I burst into tears. I had no control over my reaction, and it was clear it was very emotionally disturbing to me. I didn't even understand why really. Of course my boyfriend felt TERRIBLE and that was the end of it.

I never tried it again for many years. I'm now married and trying to become more mature when it comes to sex. Wanting to push my boundaries a little, I actually suggested to my husband that we try it. It was a little awkward but fine and we now do it occasionally. I am in a different mindset now obviously. 

My husband knows about my bad reaction in the past so we only do it when I suggest it now. I do it because it drives him crazy! I get no physical satisfaction out of it, but would love to figure out how I can.


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't like it. I find it VERY uncomfortable, I always call it the "cervix slammer". As well as that, it doesn't provide any stimulation for me.

I tried it once with my OH, and nearly passed out- not joking! I never connected the two until the other week when I was chatting to a nurse about having a coil fitted and mentioned I always feel faint when having an internal. Apparently it is something to do with the nerves/blood flow in there that can induce the vasovagal effect *shrugs*


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I hated doggie when I first started to have sex at 18. My vagina was and is still very small; my doctor has to use a PEDIATRIC speculum to give me my paps.
It just hurt too much and it made me feel cheap and used.
I don't mind it now because I like a little roughness sometimes. It depends on our mood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andrew1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Personally from a guy point of view, doggie isn't my favourite position, I love to see my wifes beautiful eyes as we make love


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

*chuckles*

I wonder if anyone has gotten a grant to research this yet?


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> Yeaa you get enjoyment but does your wife.
> 
> I don't understand the demonization of woman who would like to get some pleasure from sex too. Men have no cause to get angry because he cant maneuver his wife into a position that she does not enjoy. But they justify the illicit emotion, by shifting blame onto women.
> 
> It could not possibly be that a woman actually has a ligit reason for not wanting to display herself to her loving spouse like he getting a live porn performance. Maybe she would like to get some pleasure out of sex too and these "positions" may not get her there. She can watch her husband have plenty of orgasms though ...... if she had eyes behind her head. Boring.


I don't understand the demonization of women who get pleasure out of sex from behind. 

I appreciate that you're trying to defend the real emotions that many women experience with this position, but I wouldn't go so far as to classify it as a "live porn performance." Maybe some women feel that way--and that's totally valid--but putting it in those absolute terms goes against the point you're trying to make, which is that _both_ partners should be enjoying sex, no matter what position it takes place in.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

I... Did not know women could not enjoy doggie (except in case it was really physical pain). Wow. It was one of the first we tried. You learn something new every day eh. And what about the lazy dog? You know, man lies on woman's back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I like it, but usually after I've all ready cum once. Because it is hard for me to cum in that position.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Draguna said:


> I... Did not know women could not enjoy doggie (except in case it was really physical pain). Wow. It was one of the first we tried. You learn something new every day eh. And what about the lazy dog? You know, man lies on woman's back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know why you would find it hard to believe that some women would not like this position - it is sometimes painful, no orgasm and no contact that some women need. You may not be able to see why a man would not like something he get pleasure from but the women gets nothing or sometimes pain. 

I bet you would not have sex if you had to watch your partner orgasm and you did't. Or you had to put up with pain while she orgasmed. Have you ever brought you partner to orgasm without getting one yourself? 

You should try it as many times as you have sex with your partner that leave her with no orgasm. I think you would not ask how could she not like it, you should be more empathetic and ask why should she. 

I think women should turn the tables on man who demand from them "compromises" which often means giving them what they want and ignoring the woman's preferences. 

I think every man should experience real compromises. If doggie does not turn a woman on and he insist maybe tell him you get turned on when he uses a fake vagina on himself while you talk on the phone ignoring him. 

Or lets say he wants anal and you don't, tell him you will compromise if you can do him with a strap with a dido the size of his penis as often as he wants to do anal sex. 

There are ways for men to get the experience of doing things that bring them no pleasure just because it pleases their partner. That is real compromise. Women rarely come up with the right compromises. MEM had and interesting experience where his wife turned the tables on him. What do you think. 

him.Talk About Marriage - Search Results


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> There are ways for men to get the experience of doing things that bring them no pleasure just because it pleases their partner. That is real compromise. Women rarely come up with the right compromises. MEM had and interesting experience where his wife turned the tables on him. What do you think.


Compromise is just the tip of the iceburg. One thing that makes a REAL man to me is actually caring about his woman's pleasure. Compromise is still in the realm of a conflict. Anyone familiar with Savage? We quote one line of his often about what makes a good lover. Three things. Good, giving and game. That goes BOTH ways. 

Since my hysterectomy, doggy actually hurts. DH is just too big. I am hurt less and less by sex so we keep trying and see. I was bearing it one night just to give a little to him. He was horrified. He could not fathom how any POSITION could be more important than not causing me pain. 

It is that very care that makes me open up to wanting to be good, giving and game with him. 

My husband TAKES pleasure from bringing me pleasure. Even when it does nothing for his nerve endings at all. This seems to me the way it should be.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

lime said:


> I don't understand the demonization of women who get pleasure out of sex from behind.
> 
> I appreciate that you're trying to defend the real emotions that many women experience with this position, but I wouldn't go so far as to classify it as a "live porn performance." Maybe some women feel that way--and that's totally valid--but putting it in those absolute terms goes against the point you're trying to make, which is that _both_ partners should be enjoying sex, no matter what position it takes place in.


There are post form men with absolute terms, do you find any issue with those? I find the negative assumptions about the motivation of woman who don't want doggie objectionable. 

I meant women who don't want this. If a woman likes it then what's the problem. Do you think I am accusing the woman who like it as putting on a porn performance. Tell me how could I object to women being called names and having their preferences stifled, and then do it myself? My post are consistent, it is how I feel. I don't expect to score points, just write what I feel.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> Compromise is just the tip of the iceburg. One thing that makes a REAL man to me is actually caring about his woman's pleasure. Compromise is still in the realm of a conflict. Anyone familiar with Savage? We quote one line of his often about what makes a good lover. Three things. Good, giving and game. That goes BOTH ways.
> 
> Since my hysterectomy, doggy actually hurts. DH is just too big. I am hurt less and less by sex so we keep trying and see. I was bearing it one night just to give a little to him. He was horrified. He could not fathom how any POSITION could be more important than not causing me pain.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. It is exactly how my husband is. I could not express it as well as you have in your elegant short and concise post. 

My husband is dominant and I am naturally submissive I like him to call the shots but he takes care of me and makes sure I enjoy as much as he does. He does not get angry if I say I am not ready for some sex act or if it makes me uncomfortable. He never begs or badgers me. 

I would lose my sexual attract to him. I not really sure how he does it but he has helped me to try things that I would never have tried and I feel perfectly comfortable because he has built trust that he has me in mind not a list of acts.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> Thanks for that. It is exactly how my husband is. I could not express it as well as you have in your elegant short and concise post.
> 
> My husband is dominant and I am naturally submissive I like him to call the shots but he takes care of me and makes sure I enjoy as much as he does. He does not get angry if I say I am not ready for some sex act or if it makes me uncomfortable. He never begs or badgers me.
> 
> I would lose my sexual attract to him. I not really sure how he does it but he has helped me to try things that I would never have tried and I feel perfectly comfortable because he has built trust that he has me in mind not a list of acts.


:smthumbup: What you said.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I was one of those conservative good girls who associated "doggie" with porn /bad girls growing up. Heck if I even seen a glimpse of that position, I would think it was up the butt instead, so I would turn my head in disgust. I didn't even know the name used to describe such a postion, I know I never looked upon it "romantically". 

Husband never asked to try it either our entire marriage. It was ME who wanted to try it 1st (just a few yrs ago). He really enjoyed it, but as Catherine would so approve, he has always cared more about MY pleasure than his own, that is where it has always been for him. 

"LAZY DOG" (wasn't aware of the name of this) -He LOVES that one more than Doggie. So for those times I get mine 1st - I tell him , let me roll over - go for it . After all, it is what is MOST pleasurable FOR HIM now, after he takes care of me. 

If couples do this way, everyone wins. 

I am most happy to learn of these new positions, His pleasure is MY pleasure, there is nothing I want more than for him to be excited about wanting something from me, cause I love to give it. This position has never hurt me. Those men must have some extra inches & need to control their thrusting.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Catherine, sorry if I offended you, but you understood me completely wrong. I've never been with anyone else than my girl. So in 10 years, I've only had sex with her. She enjoys doggy very much and it is I think her favorite together with the lazy dog. A few other women I know also enjoy that position a lot and say it is their fav. So from my limited pool of females I personally know, I assumed women enjoyed it. 

I do know that physical limitations can lessen the positions you can try and enjoy. But I did not know that some women just did not like it. That is all I meant.

You somehow assumed that I am a **** in bed and I don't know why. FWIW, I enjoy looking at her face, in or out of the bed. My enjoyment out of sex is pretty much linked at how much she is enjoying the deed. So her face is very important. 

Because I try to make her come as much as possible, I'd say that I have orgasmed less than her during sex, with a ratio of at least 1:5. Would have been higher if she would let me do it more. I guess she is a rare woman who penetration a bit more than orgasming. 

Furthermore, I'd say that the amount of times we haven't orgasmed is about the same (around 10 times) including the quickies. As for trying stuff, haven't asked anything of her I didn't try before, including what you mentioned. 

So this was just a convoluted way of saying that all I had was my reference and don't know any personally who don't enjoy it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Catherine, sorry if I offended you, but you understood me completely wrong. I've never been with anyone else than my girl. So in 10 years, I've only had sex with her. She enjoys doggy very much and it is I think her favorite together with the lazy dog. A few other women I know also enjoy that position a lot and say it is their fav. So from my limited pool of females I personally know, I assumed women enjoyed it.
> 
> I do know that physical limitations can lessen the positions you can try and enjoy. But I did not know that some women just did not like it. That is all I meant.
> 
> ...


Sorry D i did not mean to imply that you were being selfish. I should not have quoted your post to try to make the point. It was obviously not applicable. I am sorry.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Sorry D i did not mean to imply that you were being selfish. I should not have quoted your post to try to make the point. It was obviously not applicable. I am sorry.


Eh... no biggie 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

